# [SOLVED] BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been getting this BSOD frequently lately. I read the instructions on how to report a BSOD and post the memory dump files. They are attached below.

Basic system info.
-Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit Full retail
-System hardware is under 3 years old
-OS age is ~1 month
-CPU AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+
-Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS (replaced integrated Dell Geforce 6150 LE, and is not used)
-Dell factory E521 motherboard (ACPI x64-based PC shows in device manager)
-Dell factory E521 power supply 350w

I've found very little about the PFN_LIST_CORRUPT BSOD. I've run memory and hard disk diagnostics only to have everything come out clean.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Hi - 

One of the three dumps was VERIFIER_ENABLED (nice job!!) and flagged your SigmaTel audio driver - 

```
[font=lucida console]
stwrt64.sys  Sat May 05 20:40:37 [COLOR=Red]2007[/COLOR] (463D2405)  
[/font]
```
Is this your system --> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=DIM_P4_E521&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

I don't see Windows 7 listed. SigmaTel and IDT audio codecs come from Dell, HP, etc... You need to find an updated audio codec for your system.

See if Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor offers any suggestions --> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx

Also check Problem Reports in the Action Center. Click on FLAG icon, lower right screen.

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Cricketboy_Windows7x64_08-201-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Cricketboy_Windows7x64_08-201-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Thu Aug 19 22:15:28.558 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:03:28.023
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  Zune.exe
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000099 00000000`0006f64d 00000000`00000000 00000000`0002e01d
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Aug 17 17:28:02.907 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:54:04.247
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000004E
Arguments 00000000`00000099 00000000`00049947 00000000`00000002 00000000`0001d8ce
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Aug 11 14:41:13.833 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:18.298
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for stwrt64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for stwrt64.sys
Probably caused by : stwrt64.sys ( stwrt64+52e9a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_d7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000C4
Arguments 00000000`000000d7 fffffa80`05dc6280 fffffa80`05f53050 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/color][/url]   
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055]www.jcgriff2.com[/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Thanks for the help! I removed this driver today and let Windows 7 find and install a driver through Windows Update. It now shows up as "High Definition Audio Device." With all the same options and functions as before. Is this a recommended idea?

Also, I see above in the BSOD report "Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiBadShareCount+4c )" what does this mean? Or was this caused after the sigmatel driver?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Read this article explaining memory corruption: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_corruption

In practical BSOD terms, memory corruption usually has to do with a bad driver, but faulty hardware is also possible.


----------



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Ok, thank you, it sounds like it's the driver that was causing it. Memtest comes out clean everytime. I'll run my computer for a while and see if I get any BSOD's. I'm still wondering if it's a good idea to use the Microsoft driver for my audio device?


----------



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Another BSOD... INTERRUPT_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED*

I was reading this forum with Google Chrome and running an AVG full computer scan on slowest speed walked away for five minutes to have another BSOD show up but with a different name, called "INTERRUPT_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED" Posted the dump files below again. This is getting really irritating.

Basic system info.
-Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit Full retail
-System hardware is under 3 years old
-OS age is ~1 month
-CPU AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+
-Nvidia GeForce 8600 GTS (replaced integrated Dell Geforce 6150 LE, and is not used)
-Dell factory E521 motherboard (ACPI x64-based PC shows in device manager)
-Dell factory E521 power supply 350w


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Hi - 

I merged your threads.

I believe this 2006 Broadcom NIC driver is a definite problem here - 


```
[font=lucida console]
b44amd64.sys Tue Nov 21 07:23:06 [COLOR=Red]2006 [/COLOR](4562EFAA) - Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller - http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/4401.php
[/font]
```
I don't see a Windows 7 x64 driver for the device - 

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/4401.php

It was AVG that crashed, but I believe it may involved the Internet (phoning home); hence the extreme importance of the Broadcom NIC driver.

If no driver update, the device must be replaced.

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Cricketboy_Windows7x64_08-20-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Cricketboy_Windows7x64_08-20-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Run the Driver Verifier --> http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Fri Aug 20 18:27:58.980 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:05:15.446
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInterruptHandler+29 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3D
PROCESS_NAME:  avgcsrva.exe
Bugcheck code 0000003D
Arguments fffff880`06db6e50 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02a1f0e0[/font]
```


----------



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Thank you! Man, fast responses on this forum! My computer is running another memory test as we speak and I'm using a friend's laptop. I'll try removing the driver and using windows update to find a Microsoft driver, Is it possible or recommended to use the x64 Vista driver (more recent release) Dell recommended possibly using the x64 Vista driver for my system at their website.

But AVG caused the BSOD? I've never had it crash before. (as far as I know) Do you recommend AVG or Microsoft Security Essentials?

Also I've noticed a strong correlation between people using Google Chrome and getting strange BSOD's. I've read it on several other threads, and sites... I've been using Chrome during every one of my BSOD's. I'll uninstall Chrome also. I guess it's worth a try.

I'll run driver verifier and keep this thread updated if more happens.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

AVG is known to cause BSODs, so during BSOD cases, MSE is recommended.

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials

Not to say all AVG users have problems; the _probability_ of problems is increased.

It does seem like a lot of BSODs are encountered when using Chrome, but then, I see even more of them when Firefox is running.

I'm willing to dismiss those as caused by the high percentage of time spent using a web browser. Not that the browser is at fault, but whatever else is causing the BSODs occurred while it was running.


----------



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Ok, ran Driver Verifier again for several days and got several BSOD's on boot as expected, they all said IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL. Haven't had the other BSOD's they were driver verifier enabled, so that issue might have been solved, but I doubt the issue is solved.

jcgriff2, I ran the Windows 7 Compatibility Advisor before installing Windows 7, and again to tell you what it says. the SigmaTel audio device, and Broadcom device are listed as compatible with Windows 7. Drivers have been updated with more recent Microsoft drivers.

Dump files posted below.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Hi - 

The dump files from the Driver Verifier BSODs are needed. There were no VERIFIER_ENABLED kernel dump files in the zip attachment.

Rerun Driver Verifier --> http://jcgriff2.com/driver_verifier.htm

Driver Verifier does not fix anything. As you noticed, it causes BSODs. Assuming software is the cause of a BSOD, Driver Verifier will flag a 3rd party driver if it finds a violation. Information regarding the flagged driver is then added to the memory dump making it easier to ID the culprit.

I did notice that you have 4x1 = 4 GB RAM. WMI reports 2 different manufacturers; 2 sticks each. Take 2 of the same manufacturer sticks out and see if system stabilizes.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

I ran your BSOD collecting program wrong. I re-uploaded the files. Verifier has been running for several days and is running now.

Also... I'm experiencing a NEW problem! Just when I thought it couldnt get any worse! Anyway, I mainly use my computer for music/music jukebox/sound editing, and some video editing. Now, when ever any audio plays on my computer, it gets crackly or skips! It's NOT the speakers, I've already confirmed this by trying other speakers and several pairs of headphones. I can't have skipping audio when i'm trying to edit. It's like the system is destroying itself from the inside out!

I'll definitely try swapping the memory with DELL memory, that could be my problem! All this seemed to happen after I purchased some more memory. And thanks for all the help so far! Good quality forum!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Hi - 

I ran the latest 2 kernel memory dumps and both were in fact VERIFIER_ENABLED yet named no 3rd party drivers. This points us to hardware.



Cricketboy said:


> I'll definitely try swapping the memory with DELL memory, that could be my problem! All this seemed to happen after I purchased some more memory. And thanks for all the help so far! Good quality forum!



You should purchase all new RAM so it will be matched.

Remove 2 sticks of RAM - same manufacturer. Run on 2 GB RAM for now and see if system stabalizes.

Windbg Logs
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Cricketboy_Windows7x64_08-23-2010_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_Cricketboy_Windows7x64_08-23-2010_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sun Aug 22 23:31:56.292 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:15.632
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+4f9f7 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 0000000A
Arguments fffff800`02d667b8 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff800`02d667b8
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Aug 21 14:10:35.808 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:14.274
BugCheck D1, {fffff88000cadfbb, 2, 8, fffff88000cadfbb}
Probably caused by : CI.dll ( CI!CiValidateImageHeader+213 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
Bugcheck code 000000D1
Arguments fffff880`00cadfbb 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000008 fffff880`00cadfbb
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

  [/font]
```


----------



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

Thank you. I've taken two of the RAM sticks out. I'll run it like this for a while and see if it stabilizes. I have two of these same Dell computers. If it runs stable for a while I'll take the other two sticks out of the other Dell and put them in hear instead of the new RAM, because the other Dell has the exact same RAM as this one, and is matched. I only have the two sticks of RAM that came with the computer running now.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD PFN_LIST_CORRUPT Win 7 Ultimate x64*

OK... sounds like a plan.

Please let me know how things go.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Cricketboy (Aug 20, 2010)

It's been a long time since this issue. I switched the RAM out physically, It was a physical problem the whole time. Thank you for your help. Not a SINGLE blue screen since this issue.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for reporting back!

I'm glad you have it sorted out...good luck!


----------

